#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Силлогизм

## Лева

Здравствуйте, подходит ли под формальное определение силлогизма следующее утверждение :

" Звук непостоянен, потому что так сказал мой учитель "  ?

До того как попытаться понять достоверный ли это силлогизм или нет, я пытаюсь понять подходит ли он вообще под определение силлогизма (достоверного или недостоверного):
"А есть Б потому что оно С".

Спасибо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый   @*Лева*

Суждение " Звук непостоянен, потому что так сказал мой учитель " , не является ли силлогизмом, так как содержит: обьект, предикат и аргумент ?

----------

Фил (14.04.2018)

----------


## Лева

Здравствуйте @*Владимир Николаевич*

Насколько я понимаю вашу терминологию,

Звук = обьект
Непостоянен = предикат 
Так сказал мой учитель =  аргумент

---

Даниел Пурдью пишет   (стр. 199)



> In the proof of sound as an impermanent phenomenon by the sign, product, it is product alone which is put as the sign rather than “because of being a product.”


Краткий перевод : В доказательстве "звук непостоянен потому что он продукт", только "продукт" это знак а не "потому что он продукт". 


Следственно, термин аргумент используюется в специфическом значение. 
Например в силлогизме, "Сократ смертен потому что он человек", аргумент это не "потому что он человек", а просто "человек". 


Дальше он же пишет про первое условие правильности силлогизма (стр. 200) :




> The property of the subject (phyogs chos, pakṣha-dharma), or the presence of the sign in the subject, requires that the subject must have the quality of the reason. In a proof such as this,the subject and the sign must be such that it is accurate to state them together in a copulativе sentence, a sentence of the form, “That subject is that sign.”


Мой (свободный и сокрашенный) перевод :

Характеристика субьекта ("обьекта" в вашей терминологии) требует чтобы субьект имел качество довода ("аргумент"). В достоверном доказательстве, требуется чтобы было правильно сказать "Субьект является доводом".



Я полагаю что в достоверном силлогизме, правильно сказать "Субьект является доводом". В недостоверном это будет неправильно. Но по моей догадке, если нельзя вообще сказать "Субьект является доводом" с грамматической точки зрения, то это вообще не силлогизм. 

---

Вернусь к моему силлогизму : 
Я сомневаюсь что можно сказать с граматической точки зрения что качество звука это "Он непостоянен по словам моего учителя". Если даже нельзя сказать это, то разве это силлогизм? 

Мне не приходит на ум какая то граматическая форма в которой это можно выразить. Хотя возможно что ларчик открывается просто.


P.S.

Правда есть и другая форма аргумента 

"На горе есть дым, потому что там есть огонь". 

Это тоже не совсем подходит под "А есть Б потому что имеет качество С".    

Так что может быть я просто запутался в грамматике.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый               @*Лева*
1)На горе есть дым(обьект), 2) значит там есть огонь(предикат), 3) дыма без огня не бывает(аргумент)
Возвращаясь к Вашему высказыванию:
1) звук(обьект) 2)непостоянен(предикат) 3)так сказал учитель(аргумент)
Силлогизм возможно и ошибочен, но это силлогизм. 
Связка "потому что" необязательна, но  может и использоваться.


"А есть Б потому что имеет качество С", а вот то что это верный силлогизм - ставлю под сомнение.
"С" должно быть присуще именно "Б" (и С" должно охватывать "А"). Аргумент должен доказывать отношение предиката к обьекту. 

(п.с. разрешите посоветовать вот этот семинар:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post784212
также там в сообщении есть ссылки на переводы двух классических учебников по предмету дуйра традиции Гелук
семинар большой по обьёму информации, но какраз касательно построения силлогизмов и понятия правильных и ошибочных суждений там в начале.
Также по этому предмету есть лекции Геше Тенгона:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post781778
касательно силлогизмов и правил ведения диспута, опятьже - в первых лекциях)

----------

Silver (15.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

Всякий человек смертен
Сократ человек
Сократ смертен


Это силлогизм.
А у Вас не силлогизм, а энтимема (силлогизм с пропуском).
Энтимема - прием запрещенной риторики.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Это не силлогизм, а простое утверждение, основанное на шабда-прамане. Оно не нуждается в доказательстве. )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я полагаю что в достоверном силлогизме, правильно сказать "Субьект является доводом". В недостоверном это будет неправильно. Но по моей догадке, если нельзя вообще сказать "Субьект является доводом" с грамматической точки зрения, то это вообще не силлогизм. 
> 
> ---
> 
> ....
> 
> .


Тут получается и нюанс в том,  что : "учитель сказал" это также вроде может пониматься как - "звук", тоесть: речь учителя это - звук.
Чисто схоластически:
" Звук непостоянен, потому что так сказал мой учитель "
отличается например от :
" Цвет непостоянен, потому что так сказал мой учитель "

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не силлогизм, а простое утверждение, основанное на шабда-прамане. Оно не нуждается в доказательстве. )))


Всё нуждается в доказательстве )
Даже авторитет Будды.
(не зря ж : саутрантика следующая доказательству, что уж говорить о читтаматре или мадхьямаке)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А вообще, тут получается, что:
Либо любое умозаключение\утверждение\высказывание\суждение имеющее форму силлогизма - силлогизм.
Либо же не существует  неправильных и ошибочных  умозаключений\утверждений\высказываний\суждений. Но тогда не существует и неправильных и ошибочных силлогизмов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всё нуждается в доказательстве )


Не существует формального объективного критерия для состояния подлинной полной пробужденности, поэтому его нельзя доказать ни логикой ни прямым восприятием обычных существ.




> (не зря ж : саутрантика следующая доказательству


Вероятно, вы имеете в виде сватантрику. Но это не "следующие доказательству", а "имеющие собственной тезис".




> что уж говорить о читтаматре или мадхьямаке)))


В читтаматре есть обоснования "для себя" и "для других".
Мадхьяма же - это просто сведение любого утверждения оппонента к абсурду.

Вообще, в буддизме шабда-прамана актуальна для обоснования "весьма тонких" феноменов, не подлежащих ни логическому выводу, ни прямому восприятию обычных существ, но доступных лишь всеведению.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Имею ввиду какраз именно саутрантику, ту систему саутрантики, что сохранилась в тиб. буддизме, и полное название которой - саутрантика следующая доказательству
И по этой системе как раз и в Ньингма( как и в Кагью) изучают цема, прежде чем изучать мадхьмаку и махамадхьямаку.
Иначе без цема и никакого понятия о познании не будет, и останется вместо буддизма одна вера как у индуистов с их шабда праманой на первом месте.
В буддизме козырная прамана - пратйакша.
( цема это по индийски прамана, ну Вы это знаете ; ) )

----------

Сергей Хос (15.04.2018)

----------


## Лева

@*Владимир Николаевич*

Спасибо,

и спасибо за ссылки на семинары!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.04.2018)

----------


## Лева

> Всякий человек смертен
> Сократ человек
> Сократ смертен
> 
> 
> Это силлогизм.
> А у Вас не силлогизм, а энтимема (силлогизм с пропуском).
> Энтимема - прием запрещенной риторики.




Даниел Пурдью пишет что форма тибетского силлогизма это действительно энтимема. Только по его словам это не "прием запрещенной риторики", а сжатая форма силлогизма. Энтимема подразумевает расширенную форму силлогизма. 




> Здесь, стр. 197
> 
> According to Prof. James Cargile at the University of Virginia, this argument form would be an enthymeme. This argument is contained in a single sentence, and is this a condensation of a multi-sentence form in the works of the Indian Buddhist logicians (Hopkins 1983, 729-733). Consequently, this terse argument form implies a series of premises and a conclusion which form a more recognizable syllogistic form, as will be shown.





> Там же, стр. 206
> 
> For instance, the sample syllogism: The subject, sound, is an impermanent phenomenon because of being a product implies a series of three sentences and a conclusion: Sound is a product. Whatever is a product is necessarily an impermanent phenomenon. Whatever is not an impermanent phenomenon is necessarily not a product. Therefore, sound is an impermanent phenomenon.


То есть тибетская форма силлогизма (энтимема) : "Звук непостоянен потому что он продукт"
*подразумевает* форму довольно похожею на греческий силлогизм:

Звук является продуктом.
Все продукты непостоянны.
Значит звук непостоянен.

( Даниел Пурдью добавил и третье условие - "все что не непостоянно не продукт" )

Точно так же силлогизм "Сократ смертен потому что он человек" подразумевает

Сократ человек.
Все люди смертны.
Значит Сократ смертен.

----------

Фил (15.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

Очень часто пользуются в запрещенной риторике, так я хотел сказать. 
Есть пропуск, а каждый понимает что то свое. Оратор (политик) одно, а аудитория - то что хочет политик.
Опасная вещь...

----------

Лева (15.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А у Вас не силлогизм, а энтимема (силлогизм с пропуском).
> Энтимема - прием запрещенной риторики.





> То есть тибетская форма силлогизма (энтимема) : "Звук непостоянен потому что он продукт"
> ..


Всётаки:
"Сократ - смертен, так как человек."
и
"Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён.
Это силлогизмы, состоящие из тезиса(обьект-предикат) и обоснования\доказательства\аргумента(так как ... )

А вот: "на горе дым - значит там огонь", это лишь тезис без обоснования, неполный силлогизм\энтимема.
Или классическое риторическое: "Юпитер, ты нервничаешь - значит ты не прав"

----------


## Лева

> Всётаки:
> "Сократ - смертен, так как человек."
> и
> "Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён.
> Это силлогизмы, состоящие из тезиса(обьект-предикат) и обоснования\доказательства\аргумента(так как ... )
> 
> А вот: "на горе дым - значит там огонь", это лишь тезис без обоснования, неполный силлогизм\энтимема.
> Или классическое риторическое: "Юпитер, ты нервничаешь - значит ты не прав"


 "на горе дым - значит там огонь"
Как раз не риторический приём.

Гора - обьект
Огонь - предикат
Дым - признак. 

Подразумевается "всюду где есть дым, есть огонь". 

Я думаю, что определить где пропущенное подразумевается, а где опускается преднамеренно, с риторическими целями можно только в конкретном контексте. 

В контексте тибетских диспутов, пропущенное подразумевается. В быту - мне кажется что без конкретного контекста судить нельзя.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "на горе дым - значит там огонь"
> Как раз не риторический приём.
> Гора - обьект
> Огонь - предикат
> Дым - признак. 
> 
> 
> Подразумевается "всюду где есть дым, есть огонь". 
> 
> ...


Гора - обьект
Огонь - предикат
Дым - признак. 

Пусть будет так. Но нет - аргумента. Он лишь подразумевается. 
Подразумевается, что услышавший: "на горе дым - значит там огонь" сам сделает умозаключение, сам построит силлогизм:"на горе дым - значит там огонь, так как дым признак огня"
Либо же спросит - почему Вы так решили ?



"Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён"  - полный силлогизм, полное законченное обоснованное умозаключение.
И почему - не спросишь, так как аргумент приведен.
И "непостоянен" охватывает "произведён", возможна  проверка охватывания средствами самого же силлогизма: "непостоянное" включает "произведённое".   
И "произведён" охватывает "звук", возможна  проверка охватывания средствами самого же силлогизма: "произведённое" включает и "звук".
Таким образом данный "аргумент(произведён)" является релевантным обоснованием тезиса о непостоянстве звука.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён"  - полный силлогизм, полное законченное обоснованное умозаключение.
> И почему - не спросишь, так как аргумент приведен.


Там есть имплицитная посылка, без которой вывод не обоснован: "Все призведенное непостоянно".
Почему?
Потому что так Будда сказал.
Та же шабда-прамана в итоге ))))

----------

Фил (15.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, в случае силлогизма про "дым-огонь" нужно еще пример добавлять: "Как в очаге".
С силлогизмом  "Все призведенное непостоянно" пример невозможен, потому что присутствует не подлежащий опытной проверке оперант "все" 
Остается лишь опора на шабда-праману: Будда ведь знает именно это самое "все", вот он нам и рассказал.
В итоге, сокращая лишние члены, получаем: "Все произведенное непостоянно потому что так сказал наш учитель Будда)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Почему?


Ответить - почему, на тот силлогизм, это - глупо даже для детей )
Ведь потомучто - произведён.
Этого достаточно. Здесь отсыл к очевидному. 
А кому не достаточно, у кого опыта жизненного нет, кто только говорить научился и ещё только ползком мир познаёт, тот скажет - необосновано, а не почему )))



В той науке саутрантиков можно и такой например  силлогизм:

Звук - непостоянен, так как материален.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь отсыл к очевидному.


"Все" не входит в сферу очевидного. Никто никогда не видел "все" 
Ну, кроме Будды, разумеется.)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Все" не входит в сферу очевидного. Никто никогда не видел "все" 
> Ну, кроме Будды, разумеется.)))


"Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён."
Где здесь - "всё" ?
То что звук произведённое и произведённое имеете момент возникновения и  прекращения - вполне очевидный опыт. Это пратьякша, которой и доказывается анумана: "звук - непостоянен".

А Будда видел атомную подводную лодку ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён."
> Где здесь - "всё" ?


Вы просто его выпустили из формулировки, она у вас не полная. Нужно добавить: "Поскольку все произведенное непостоянно".




> То что ... произведённое имеете момент возникновения и  прекращения - вполне очевидный опыт.


Мы имеем дело с ограниченным количеством объектов. Действительно, все из наблюдаемого нами непостоянного прекращается. Но это не значит, что невозможно существование произведенных но постоянных объектов, которые мы просто еще не видели.
Так что никакая это не пратьякша.

Кстати, в силлогизме со звуком также обычно приводится пример: "Как кувшин". ))))




> А Будда видел атомную подводную лодку ?


Конечно. Всеведению ведь доступны все объекты во всех трех временах. ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы просто его выпустили из формулировки, она у вас не полная. Нужно добавить: "Поскольку все произведенное непостоянно".
> 
> Мы имеем дело с ограниченным количеством объектов. Действительно, все из наблюдаемого нами непостоянного прекращается. Но это не значит, что невозможно существование произведенных но постоянных объектов, которые мы просто еще не видели.
> Так что никакая это не пратьякша.
> 
> Кстати, в силлогизме со звуком также обычно приводится пример: "Как кувшин". ))))


Ничего я не упускал.
"Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён." Это законченный полный силлогизм. 

Любая очевидность это именно - пратьякша.

 "Как кувшин": значит - "это очевидно"
Такой специальный оборот принятый в индийской науке указывающий на очевидность. Данное указание на очевидность имеет даже научный индийский термин - "горшки платки" (предпочитаю перевод - горшок, то что используется для печи это же по русски горшок, а не кувшин  ))), так как горшки и платки это то что видели все индусы на плетнях в индийских городах и деревнях, что и стало обозначать - "это очевидно же". Ещё можно упоминать о "корова" и "телегах", тож как отсыл к очевидному повсеместно индусом наблюдаемому.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А Будда видел атомную подводную лодку ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Конечно. Всеведению ведь доступны все объекты во всех трех временах. ))


Интересно )
Как можно видеть то что ещё не существует ?
Ведь для видения чегото надо направить внимание на это.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Любая очевидность это именно - пратьякша.


Очевидность касается только непосредственно данного в восприятии. Мы можем непосредственно наблюдать непостоянство именно данного, непосредственно наблюдаемого произведенного объекта: кувшин произведен, и его можно разбить молотком, вот и все доказательство. Распространять это как вывод на все произведенные объекты вообще - это никакая не пратьякша.
А вдруг звук постоянен, хоть и произведен? Ведь вывод о его непостянстве мы делаем из недоказуемой посылки о том, что именно ВСЕ произведенные объекты непостоянны, а в качестве доказательства разбиваем данный, отдельно вятый кувшин.

Кстати, есть известная история про Миларепу: к нему в пещеру как-то явился такой вот любитель силлогизмов чтоб поспорить. И говорит: "Пространство имеет собственное свойство быть проницаемым, в отличие от материи". В ответ Миларепа взял палку и постучал ею по воздуху, а потом погрузил руку в ближайший булыжник. На этом диспут закончился ))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Очевидность касается только непосредственно данного в восприятии. Мы можем непосредственно наблюдать непостоянство именно данного, непосредственно наблюдаемого произведенного объекта: кувшин произведен, и его можно разбить молотком, вот и все доказательство. Распространять это как вывод на все произведенные объекты вообще - это никакая не пратьякша.
> А вдруг звук постоянен, хоть и произведен? Ведь вывод о его непостянстве мы делаем из недоказуемой посылки о том, что именно ВСЕ произведенные объекты непостоянны, а в качестве доказательства разбиваем данный, отдельно вятый кувшин.
> 
> Кстати, есть известная история про Миларепу: к нему в пещеру как-то явился такой вот любитель силлогизмов чтоб поспорить. И говорит: "Пространство имеет собственное свойство быть проницаемым, в отличие от материи". В ответ Миларепа взял палку и постучал ею по воздуху, а потом погрузил руку в ближайший булыжник. На этом диспут закончился ))))


Распространять опыт очевидного на непосредственно ненаблюдаемое  это уже умозаключение по аналогии, тобишь анумана (а не пратьякша).
Анумана также - прамана.
Но, чтоб это было именно прамана анумана - это должно основываться на пратьякше. Анумана должна строиться либо на пратьякше, либо на ранее доказанной пратьекшей анумане, либо на анумане основанной на анумане основанной на анумане основанной на анумане (можно повторить нужное количество раз) основанной на пратьякша. 
Так и шабда это прамана, но лишь в том случае если не существует пратьякша праманы или анумана праманы доказывающей противоположное, если не существует праманы доказывающей что данная шабда не является прамана.

Кстати тот студент кадампинец плохо матчасть изучил. Пространство асамскрита это какраз беспрепятсвенная дхарма (беспрепятсвенное прстранство присутствующее в опыте каждого и не входящее в систему классификации пять скандх), а не материальное произведённое пространство (о чём напр. упомянуто и Бхаданты Васубандху в 28 карике первой главы Коша). Студент рамса попутал между двумя синонимами акаша, употребляемыми в буддизме )

(п.с. вообщето на том диспут не закончился, потом те незрелые юпитеры недоучки уже Джецюна палками побили, что побудило Речунгпу отправится в Индии для изучения наук диспута и искусств колдовства)

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Распространять опыт очевидного на непосредственно ненаблюдаемое  это уже умозаключение по аналогии, тобишь анумана (а не пратьякша).
> Анумана также - прамана.


Все равно, то, что в данном силлогизме приводится в качестве примера: "Звук как кувшин", - это тоже силлогизм, нуждающийся в доказательстве. Ничего очевидного тут нет. ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все равно, то, что в данном силлогизме приводится в качестве примера: "Звук как кувшин", - это тоже силлогизм, нуждающийся в доказательстве. Ничего очевидного тут нет. ))


 "Звук как кувшин" -  это не силлогизм.
 "Как кувшин" - это можно назвать: аналогией, но данном употреблении "как кувшин" это просто общеиндийский синоним "это очевидно". 
И как доказательство непостоянства(или произведённости) звука это никак не подходит, так как "кувшин" не охватывает "звук".
И как доказательство непостоянства произведённого это также никак не подходит, так как "кувшин" не охватывает "произведённое".


"Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён."
Доказательство здесь: так как произведён.

С этим можно согласиться, либоже - нет. Но если нет, то тогда надо дать понять: с чем не согласие - с тем что произведённое охватывает звук , или с тем что произведённое охватывается непостоянным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён."
> Доказательство здесь: так как произведён.


Вы действительно не понимаете, что тут пропущен необходимый член высказывания: "Потому что все произведенное непостоянно" ?
Без этого дополнения, принимаемого по умолчанию, приведенное вами высказывание - неполное.

- Ну и что что произведен - скажут вам. - Почему это говорит о непостоянстве? А вдруг произведен, но постоянен?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы действительно не понимаете, что тут пропущен необходимый член высказывания: "Потому что все произведенное непостоянно" ?
> Без этого дополнения, принимаемого по умолчанию, приведенное вами высказывание - неполное.
> 
> -


Выше там  дописал.

И высказывание : 
"Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён" - это полный силлогизм, так как содержит тезис (звук(обьект)-непостоянен(предикат)) и аргументацию\доказательство(так как произведён)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> - Ну и что что произведен - скажут вам. - Почему это говорит о непостоянстве? А вдруг произведен, но постоянен?


Приведите пример: 

и произведённого и постоянного.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Приведите пример: 
> 
> и произведённого и постоянного.


бремя доказательства - на утверждающем
если избавить его от этого бремени, останется одна лишь шабда-прамана, и можно утверждать вообще что угодно
я лишь предположил, что ваше утверждение может быть неверным )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С этим можно согласиться, либоже - нет. Но если нет, то тогда надо дать понять: с чем не согласие - с тем что произведённое охватывает звук , или с тем что произведённое охватывается непостоянным.


и то и другое можно поставить под сомнение
Вот с кувшином все ясно - грохнул по нему молотком, и вот оно, непостоянство, налицо.
Но распространять это наблюдение на "все" - как-то рука не поднимается ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> и то и другое можно поставить под сомнение
> Вот с кувшином все ясно - грохнул по нему молотком, и вот оно, непостоянство, налицо.
> Но распространять это наблюдение на "все" - как-то рука не поднимается ))


Можно что угодно поставить под сомнение )))
Но этого мало, просто ставить под сомнение бессмысленно и непродуктивно, если чтото ставиться под сомнение, это сомнение надо ещё нормально и логически отпрасангить ))

Местоимение  "все" - пока только Вы использовали.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> бремя доказательства - на утверждающем
> )))


Но вот Вы "забросили" сомнение -  А вдруг произведен, но постоянен?
Теперь обоснуйте именно "это сомнение"
Приведите пример: 
и произведённого и постоянного. 

Сомнения и прасанги также доказывать и обосновывать надо )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сомнения и прасанги также доказывать и обосновывать надо )))


Нет, сомнение - это не опровержение, а просто исследование валидности доказательства, если тот, кто выдвигает тезис сам не видит "проколов". Вот он и должен обосновать свое доказательство, а не просто говорить "потому что потому, вы разве сами не видите?"
Нет, не видим.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Местоимение  "все" - пока только Вы использовали.


Если выпустить слово "все", то не будет никакого основания распространять этот принцип также и на звук: что-то из сотворенного непостоянно, а вдруг что-то и постоянно, но нам это просто не ведомо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, сомнение - это не опровержение, а просто исследование валидности доказательства, если тот, кто выдвигает тезис сам не видит "проколов". Вот он и должен обосновать свое доказательство, а не просто говорить "потому что потому, вы разве сами не видите?"
> Нет, не видим.


Сомнение это также вид силлогизма.

А вдруг произведен, но постоянен? - не полный силлогизм, так как есть лишь тезис но нет обоснования сомнения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если выпустить слово "все", то не будет никакого основания распространять этот принцип также и на звук: что-то из сотворенного непостоянно, а вдруг что-то и постоянно, но нам это просто не ведомо.


А я и не говорю - всё ))

"Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён"

И тут либо работать с этим силлогизмом исследуя наличие охвата или релевантность обоснования.
Либо же отходить этого от силлогизма, подменяя его. Вы пошли путём ухода и выдвинули сомнение, причём без обоснования:
-"А вдруг произведен, но постоянен?"

Так что: обоснуйте сомнение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я и не говорю - всё ))
> 
> "Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён".


В таком случае объясните, почему из произведенности звука следует его непостоянство. Какая тут связь между непостоянством и произведенностью. С чего вы решили, будто она вообще есть?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В таком случае объясните, почему из произведенности звука следует его непостоянство. Какая тут связь между непостоянством и произведенностью. С чего вы решили, будто она вообще есть?


Произведённое - непостоянно, так как имеет момент возникновения.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Произведённое - непостоянно, так как имеет момент возникновения.


Вообще-то, тезис о непостоянстве - он больше про разрушение, а не про возникновение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще-то, тезис о непостоянстве - он больше про разрушение, а не про возникновение.


Произведённое вроде больше о возникшем. произведённом, сотворённом.
А так, что разрушение, что возникновение, это - изменение. непостоянство.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Произведённое вроде больше о возникшем. произведённом, сотворённом.
> А так, что разрушение, что возникновение, это - изменение. непостоянство.


В таком случае ваш силлогизм сводится к тривиальному "Звук - возникшее, потому что он произведен".
Это действительно очевидно, но совершенно не интересно )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В таком случае ваш силлогизм сводится к тривиальному "Звук - возникшее, потому что он произведен".
> Это действительно очевидно, но совершенно не интересно )))


Можно конечно сказать и :
Звук - непостоянен, так как возникшее.
Смысл тот же.

И это очевидно, как и :
Звук - непостоянен, так как произведён.

Простота не значит - не правильность. Зачастую - наоборот. 

Познание чегото и есть - понимание этого чегото как очевидного.
И это не слепая вера.

Начинается постижение буддизма именно из простых очевидностей, которые уже берутся за аксиомы для понимания более сложных теорем, а те уже для понимания ещё более тонких.
А без этого лишь вера, и без этого естественно не может быть речи о понимании ни читтаматры ни мадхьямаки, основывающихся на теоремах саутрантики, которые в свою очередь основываются на вот таких простых и очевидных аксиомах.
И так в конце концов и всё воззрение буддизма будет тривиальным, и будет непосредственно восприниматься в потоке жизни, как очевидное. И будет возможность его практического применения начиная с буддийской мотивации и так далее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно конечно сказать и :
> Звук - непостоянен, так как возникшее.
> Смысл тот же.


Смысл разный, поскольку характеристика непостоянного - это прекращение, а не возникновение. Пока не доказано обратное, вполне можно допустить возможность возникшего и не прекращающегося; тогда оно будет постоянным.
Так же как можно фантазировать о том, что постиг законы логики, и путаться при этом в простейших понятиях.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смысл разный, поскольку характеристика непостоянного - это прекращение, а не возникновение. Пока не доказано обратное, вполне можно допустить возможность возникшего и не прекращающегося; тогда оно будет постоянным.
> .


Возникновение это уже - изменение.
А изменение это непостоянство.

Неизменное постоянное и не возникает, такое вообще нефункционально, так как любое функционирование это - изменение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Возникновение это уже - изменение.
> А изменение это непостоянство.
> 
> Неизменное постоянное и не возникает, такое вообще нефункционально, так как любое функционирование это - изменение.


Если мы говорим о вещи, то ее возникновение не есть ее изменение, поскольку сам акт возникновения не имеет протяженности.
А вот бытие имеет протяженность, и тут как раз можно говорить об отсутствии или наличии изменений, вплоть до прекращения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если мы говорим о вещи, то ее возникновение не есть ее изменение, поскольку сам акт возникновения не имеет протяженности.
> А вот бытие имеет протяженность, и тут как раз можно говорить об отсутствии или наличии изменений, вплоть до прекращения.


Вещь не из ничего возникает и не в нечём. И момент возникновение это изменение - небыло вещи и вот есть.
(раз причина изменение, то и следствие той же природы)

Саможе _бытие_, это просто - концепт, реально не существующий вне того что бытийствует.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый     @*Сергей Хос*
Вот никак не могу понять, почему Вы касательно непостоянства рассматриваете именно прекращение.
Вроде наоборот и в изложении и терминологически непостоянство более разбирается в связи с возникновением ; становлением ; произведённостью ; производностью .... ну и  функциональностью, изменчивостью, способностью порождать. 
Когда же речь заходит о непроизведённом, несотворённом, не составном, ... или о прекращённости, то это ведь уже касательно постоянного.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Стучать палкой Миларепы уже пора.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2018), Сергей Хос (16.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уважаемый     @*Сергей Хос*
> Вот никак не могу понять


Ну что я могу вам сказать? Разве что привести мнение несомненного авторитета в этом вопросе )))

sGrub ngag – обоснование, представляющее собой силлогизм, приводимый после умозаключения (sbyor ba) для его подтверждения. После умозаключения: «Звук непостоянен, поскольку сотворен», для его подтверждения приводится силлогизм: «Если сотворено, то с необходимостью непостоянно, как кувшин. Звук тоже сотворен».

А. М. Донец
Доктрина зависимого возникновения в тибето-монгольской схоластике

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну что я могу вам сказать? Разве что привести мнение несомненного авторитета в этом вопросе )))
> 
> sGrub ngag – обоснование, представляющее собой силлогизм, приводимый после *умозаключения* (*sbyor ba*) для его подтверждения. После *умозаключения*: «Звук непостоянен, поскольку сотворен», для его подтверждения приводится силлогизм: «Если сотворено, то с необходимостью непостоянно, как кувшин. Звук тоже сотворен».
> 
> А. М. Донец
> Доктрина зависимого возникновения в тибето-монгольской схоластике


Вам не показалось странным, что грецкое силлогизм по русски и есть умозаключение.


sbyor ba  это сокращение от  rtags sbyor, а rtags sbyor и значит -  умозаключения, тобишь по гречески силлогизм.

sGrub ngag   необязательно если признаётся аргумент.
В силлогизме : «Звук непостоянен, поскольку сотворен» аргумент признаётся.
В этой статье уважаемого А. М. Донца просто именно этот rtags sbyor приведен как пример, и последующее обоснование  чисто учебный пример sGrub ngag  для школьников,  и Вам ли это не знать ;  но цитируете.

К тому же это совершенно никак не ответ на то моё сообщение на которое ответили данной цитатой

----------

